
Crop Yield Verification - pierre
http://www.gardensofeden.org/04%20Crop%20Yield%20Verification.htm
======
infogulch
A couple additional data points I'd be interested in for both data sets:

1\. Average Food Grade. LB that is edible is not the same as LB that could
sell on supermarket shelves, unfortunately. :-/

2\. Labor / Acre. Agriculture employs less than 2% of the workforce, I doubt
this can go up without major economic problems.

------
forkandwait
Cool. But I wonder about calories per acre, and if there is a way to account
for necessary crop rotation and soil depletion.

~~~
peokuk
grabbed calorie info from Wolfram Alpha:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Z7ROa1oI7H4jQMH1j5cs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Z7ROa1oI7H4jQMH1j5csEnOehXOpf0sTjrdnKMnYpPA/)

IIRC, crop rotation and soil depletion has a few more variables to account
for-- soil type, current nutrients, what you are/aren't willing to fertilize
with.

Potatoes for example should need 220 lbs nitrogen/yr [1] and soybeans or
peanuts should be able to put that back after a year [2].

1:
[http://www.extension.uidaho.edu/nutrient/crop_nutrient/potat...](http://www.extension.uidaho.edu/nutrient/crop_nutrient/potato.html)
2: [http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_a/A129/](http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_a/A129/)

